# Can't load snapshots into my Kontakt...



## Xenox.AFL (May 29, 2017)

Hello,

i finished a new instrument and gave the version to a friend of mine to make some presets. I made over 150 presets i gave him, too.

He made some snapshots and gave them to me, i tried to load them into my Instrument without any luck, Kontakt ignore them. I can see them in the snapshots list but i can't load them.

He is using Kontakt 5.6.x on the PC and i use Kontakt 5.5.x on the mac, that's the main difference, but i tried to load in the snapshots with the Kontakt Sampler demo 5.6.x and it's not working there, too. My 150 presets are working on all machines...

Did anyone know what's wrong? Is it because he saved the snapshots with version 5.6?

by the way, it's the first time i'm using snapshots so i'm new into this! 

Frank


----------



## EvilDragon (May 30, 2017)

Yeah I would say that version is the main reason. NKI has to be the same version as snapshots, EXACTLY the same version (not just 5.6.x).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 30, 2017)

did you install the snapshots into the correct directory?
*Mac OS X*
Macintosh HD/Users/Your Name/Documents/Native Instruments/User Content/Kontakt/

*Windows*
C:\Users\Your Name\My Documents\Native Instruments\User Content\Kontakt/


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 30, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> did you install the snapshots into the correct directory?
> *Mac OS X*
> Macintosh HD/Users/Your Name/Documents/Native Instruments/User Content/Kontakt/
> 
> ...



Sure, as i wrote above, i can see them in the list when i open the snapshots...

EvilDragon: Thank you for the info....


----------

